# Best application method for Australian Timber Oil?



## ChE (May 26, 2011)

Hi All,

My customer wants a recoat of ATO on her wood siding of her barn. Using a roller makes it drip everywhere regardless of the amount of backbrushing.
Is a lambswool pad a better method? The wood surface is cut with small ridges so it's not as simple as rubbing it in with a rag as you could on a deck. 

Or maybe the way it runs and drips is just par for the course?

Any suggestions/comments would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dip and brush.

Garden sprayer and back brush.

Airless and back brush.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I did a fence last year in mahogany flame cabot australian timber oil. We used an airless gas powered sprayer and a paint pad came out beautiful used a wizz for the areas we couldn't spray did the whole thing in a day


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Thin with Aecetone. 5%. Won't dry otherwise.


----------

